# Internet in Greece



## BroganBrown (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello All,
I will be in Crete for a month and need to continue working while I am there. I am bringing my Dell laptop and a Verizon jet pack for WiFi. Can anyone tell me if I need an adaptor or converter for the laptop and can the connection handle my amount of workload which is a lot of downloading pictures. Verizon said that I can change out their SIM card with a local provider once I get there. Can someone tell me who the local provider is? Also should I buy a cell phone when I get there?
Thanks!


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Sorry not to know all these answers, but as a guide for more information:
1) Adapter, I don't know what you use in the US, but as we can buy American PC's here, I can't see a problem. Get an adapter plug before you come (Greek plugs are 2 pin)
2) Wifi connection on mainland Greece is excellent (faster than my dads in UK)
3) the main local providers for greece (not sure about Crete) are voderphone, cosmote and wind. Whether or not you choose to change, will largely depend on who you are phoning, a lot of local, or US? Its worth noting that you can buy a PAYG sim for 20 euros, which has that much credit on it already (18 after tax) although Sims must be registered to an address- so ask work colleagues? As for buying a phone, why not just bring an old one and get a new sim?
I'm aware this is not really the help you want, but I hope I've given you some ideas of what to ask next.


----------



## BroganBrown (Jul 24, 2013)

aliland said:


> Sorry not to know all these answers, but as a guide for more information:
> 1) Adapter, I don't know what you use in the US, but as we can buy American PC's here, I can't see a problem. Get an adapter plug before you come (Greek plugs are 2 pin)
> 2) Wifi connection on mainland Greece is excellent (faster than my dads in UK)
> 3) the main local providers for greece (not sure about Crete) are voderphone, cosmote and wind. Whether or not you choose to change, will largely depend on who you are phoning, a lot of local, or US? Its worth noting that you can buy a PAYG sim for 20 euros, which has that much credit on it already (18 after tax) although Sims must be registered to an address- so ask work colleagues? As for buying a phone, why not just bring an old one and get a new sim?
> I'm aware this is not really the help you want, but I hope I've given you some ideas of what to ask next.


Thanks for the info. It was helpful!


----------

